# Ink Bird thermometer suddenly inaccurate



## windlaker (Jun 9, 2020)

I've had my Ink Bird thermometer (1 meat probe, 1 oven probe) for a couple years now.  Love it.

The last smoke I did, the oven temperature (inside smoker, actually) was reading 225˚.  All is good.

About 3 hours into the smoke, the brisket was already up to 165˚ internal temperature.  My briskets never get to that temperature so quick.

I put an oven thermometer inside the smoker to verify.  My fire was at almost 300˚  I've never had this happen before.  I've not smoked since that incident.

Could there be a creosote buildup on the probe?  Any other common causes that you know of?

Thanks in advance.

WindLaker


----------



## dr k (Jun 9, 2020)

If grease splatters get on the chamber probe and other particles stick to it that could affect the accuracy. When my chamber probes are dry and dark with smoke particles on them they appear to be fine. Kinda like my kitchen oven therm that hasn't been touched in decades even thougb it's not a smoker. You can always clean and dry the probe only and keep the cable/probe joint dry and see what happens. I leave my chamber probes in my smoker and rarely clean them and bring in the transmitter and they are under a waterproof cover that has plenty of ventilation from underneath. I have cleaned sensors and never had that change anything.


----------



## brian985 (Jun 9, 2020)

I always clean the probes after each cook to avoid buildup. Had that same problem in the past. Also keep a fryer thermometer on the grate just to double check.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm just going to ask this question cuz I'm not sure if the 2X is one of the rechargeable ones. But if you have it plugged in or charging while you're attempting to use a thermometer it will be wildly inaccurate.

I think I remember my 2x being battery powered, but just in case it is a rechargeable one. Make sure that it was not plugged in while you were trying to use it


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 9, 2020)

Have you done the boiling/ice water test for both probes?


----------



## windlaker (Jun 10, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Have you done the boiling/ice water test for both probes?


I did when I first bought it.  It was perfect.

I've done anything since my last smoke.  My plan is to clean it well, then re-do the boiling water test.

Thanks all for your advice.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 10, 2020)

brian985 said:


> I always clean the probes after each cook to avoid buildup. Had that same problem in the past. Also keep an oven thermometer on the grate just to double check.


Ditto


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 10, 2020)

windlaker said:


> I did when I first bought it.  It was perfect.
> 
> I've done anything since my last smoke.  My plan is to clean it well, then re-do the boiling water test.
> 
> Thanks all for your advice.



Probes do go bad, so I check those first when I start seeing inaccurate readings.   Replacement probes are $10 each on Inkbird's site.


----------



## jasinil2006 (Jun 13, 2020)

My Inkbird is all over the place, too. It varies 20-30 degrees in the course of a minute. I no longer trust its accuracy.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 14, 2020)

jasinil2006 said:


> My Inkbird is all over the place, too. It varies 20-30 degrees in the course of a minute. I no longer trust its accuracy.



I would suspect the probes are the problem and not the units.
I have only had to replace the IRF-4S chamber probe after it accidently got wet during cleaning.
Otherwise, it's been rock solid.


----------

